# please help!!!



## steve000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if any1 could help me out. I want to take steroids for the first time but not sure how much, when to take and what to take.

Ive bought 18 shots of deca, 200x5mg winstrol tabs.

Ive read that your not meant to take deca without test' and have also read about taking clomid at the end of the cycle. Theres that many different people saying different things im confused.

It would be great to here some advice, thanks!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

hi mate, drop the deca, just do test on your 1st cycle, 500mg a week for 10 weeks,

go into the steroid section and read the thread on PCT, it'll tell you all you need to know.

stick the deca in a box and save for 3rd or 4th cycle IMO.


----------



## steve000 (Aug 12, 2010)

is that just test on its own no clomid? thats great thanks mate!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

yes just test, either sus, enanthate..... doesnt matter as long as its some form of testosterone, just not testosterone propionate as it needs to be injected every other day.

clomid is for your Post Cycle Therapy, along with tamoxifen, and maybe HCG if you want but it isnt set in stone to use it.

search for 'PCT' and have a GOOD read mate.


----------



## steve000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks alot mate


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

no worries


----------

